# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Cartographers' Guild, Here be Dragons - Bookmark by Chashio

## Chashio

I couldn't stay away from the fun.  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh that's brilliant  :Very Happy: 

Nice one, Chashio.

Would you do one with your dragon at the top - so that it pokes out of the book?

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh that's brilliant 
> 
> Nice one, Chashio.
> 
> Would you do one with your dragon at the top - so that it pokes out of the book?


Yes to that  :Very Happy:  I love how this looks... but having your dragon peeping out would be cool  :Wink: 
[or maybe some alternate map with the dragon...  :Surprised:  ]

----------


## Voolf

Brilliant. I love it. I haven't seen anything from you for a long time. I forgot how beautiful maps you draw.

----------


## Pananacakes

Do you have a bigger version you can post? It looks good but I can't quite make out the writing at its size now.

----------


## kacey

This looks really nice Chashio, I love the way you did the border around the map it looks very classy with the black. I'm with Pananacakes though I'd love to see it bigger so I can take a look at the details.

----------


## Chashio

> Oh that's brilliant 
> 
> Nice one, Chashio.
> 
> Would you do one with your dragon at the top - so that it pokes out of the book?


Thank you Mouse!
Haha, I will have to do a dragon bookmark, yes, good idea.  :Very Happy: 




> Yes to that  I love how this looks... but having your dragon peeping out would be cool 
> [or maybe some alternate map with the dragon...  ]


Thanks J  :Very Happy: 
Yep, something like that will happen.  :Wink: 




> Brilliant. I love it. I haven't seen anything from you for a long time. I forgot how beautiful maps you draw.


 :Very Happy:  Thank you Voolf! I'm glad you enjoy it. I've been focusing on a ton of work and business stuff recently and have actively been attempting to avoid distractions... it worked until someone brought the Bookmark fun to my attention.  :Surprised: 




> Do you have a bigger version you can post? It looks good but I can't quite make out the writing at its size now.


Sure. I didn't design it for legibility, though, so I'll list the labels as well. I just wanted to give it a few hints of info so it would feel like a map and not just a sketchy little scene illustration.  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###


Labels [from the top]...
Farego Bay
Fox Inlet
Mud Waler Bay
Lake of Luilly
Billy Down Bottom
High Marsh Meadow
Filbruer Fall
Southpoint Lake

----------


## Chashio

> This looks really nice Chashio, I love the way you did the border around the map it looks very classy with the black. I'm with Pananacakes though I'd love to see it bigger so I can take a look at the details.


Ninja'd!  :Razz: 

Thank you kacey! I'm glad you like it  :Very Happy:  ... and I posted a larger version.  :Wink:

----------


## Pananacakes

Yeah, that's more like it, thanks. It's a better view and it looks great. (And now I can see that it's "Billy Down," not "Belly Dance" like I made out from the smaller version.)

----------


## ThomasR

Holy s*** ! Why don't you post more often ?

----------


## Chashio

> Yeah, that's more like it, thanks. It's a better view and it looks great. (And now I can see that it's "Billy Down," not "Belly Dance" like I made out from the smaller version.)


 :Very Happy:  Haha! That could be interesting though.  :Razz: 




> Holy s*** ! Why don't you post more often ?


Because I am too easily distracted by fiddling with map stuffs and need to limit myself so I can complete all the business things I procrastinate at.  :Wink: 
I'm glad you like it Thomas!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *Holy s*** ! Why don't you post more often ?*


My thoughts, exactly.
I guess you could add "here be talent"  :Wink: .

----------


## Sironae

i like the "old" look. great work!

----------


## Bogie

Beautiful, just Beautiful!!

----------


## Chashio

> My thoughts, exactly.
> I guess you could add "here be talent" .


Ha, well, "here be lots and lots of time spent practicing" would be more accurate perhaps, but thanks.  :Very Happy:  




> i like the "old" look. great work!


 :Smile:  Thanks Sironae! I'm glad you like it.




> Beautiful, just Beautiful!!


Thank you Bogie!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

I'm glad you decided to join in Chashio and this is gorgeous. The map is fantastic (and I wish you'd post more of it) and the dragon is adorable!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> I'm glad you decided to join in Chashio and this is gorgeous. The map is fantastic (and I wish you'd post more of it) and the dragon is adorable!


Thank you ChickPea  :Smile:   I'm glad I did too... although it sort of caused an avalanche of deviating focus from what I had meant to accomplish this week.  :Surprised:   :Confused: 
By "more of it" do you mean you'd like to see a wider view of the surrounding landscape? [just not sure if that's what you meant]

----------


## ChickPea

Oops, on behalf of the Guild, we're sorry for distracting you this week (only we're not really!!  :Razz: )

By 'more of it' I'd love to see a whole map in that style, one that's sized a few thousand pixels square. Your drawing skills are so good, a skinny little bookmark just isn't enough!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> Oops, on behalf of the Guild, we're sorry for distracting you this week (only we're not really!! )


Hahaha!  :Razz:  Thanks, but it's probably good for me  :Wink:  [at least in some ways]




> By 'more of it' I'd love to see a whole map in that style, one that's sized a few thousand pixels square. Your drawing skills are so good, a skinny little bookmark just isn't enough!


I'll do that sometime.  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

This is wonderful, Chashio! I'm pleased you let the mappy stuff distract you long enough to complete this. It has such a great feel to it with that vintagey linework!  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

> This is wonderful, Chashio! I'm pleased you let the mappy stuff distract you long enough to complete this. It has such a great feel to it with that vintagey linework!


Thank you GLS  :Very Happy:  I am pleased that you like it! I sketched out three possibilities and picked this one to start with. I may finish up the others as well... though maybe not as bookmarks... not sure yet. Also, you might enjoy the new stuff I've added to my Principle Areas of Interest thread  :Wink:  I totally fell off the wagon as far as focus and distraction are concerned.  :Surprised:

----------

